# Wolof: blue moon



## vaderetro

Hi all.

I wonder if any wolof student or speaker can help me. I need to know the expression used in wolof, or a possible translation into this language of the expression «Blue moon» refering to the full moon that happens twice in a month. 

Thanks in advance.


----------



## robbie_SWE

Maybe this sounds stupid, but what's Wolof??  

 robbie


----------



## Outsider

It's a Niger-Congo language.


----------



## MarcB

Find a dictionary here


----------



## vaderetro

Thanks for your answers. I knew about that pdf dictionary and I can even add this one online: fricat dot com, there I got something like «Weer buloo» or «Weer mer» for «blue moon», but I don't know if that is correct or if it does make any sense for a wolof speaker.


----------

